# Offshore/nearshore



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello all,
I am looking to meet up with some 2coolers and do some fishing either offshore or nearshore.
The vast majority of my fishing experience is either freshwater lakes/TX City Dike or surf fishing at Surfside which I know is a whole different ball park from fishing off a boat. Fishing is my passion and I go every chance that I can. I can't say I know as much as the fishing veterans on here but I can say I love it just as much as them. Not to fish for sympathy (pun intended) but I pay out of pocket to attend Lone Star College in the NW side of Houston so my gear isn't fantastic but I'd love to get some experience on a boat. I know the obvious thing to do is get a guide but frankly I'd rather just meet up with people that just fish solely for fun. 
I love good fishing and I love good beer, in that order.
I'm 22 years old and more than anything just want to learn the ropes. I'm not going to lie and say I'm rich but I can at least help pay for bait/food/beer and gas. And if not, hell, Ill help clean/fillet,etc.
I work usually Monday through Friday and off weekends. PM me if your interested.
Thanks in advance all and tight lines.


----------



## Mako23 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------

